# Wanting to become a horse trainer



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

The path to becoming a recognized horse trainer is a long and hard one. A serious apprenticeship with truly great trainer will get you miles ahead, while a degree at an equine college is not only going to cost you money but will get you nothing but laughs from horse people and business world both.

If you could find such a trainer, you probably will make little to no money during this time and will generally have to start out at the bottom, cleaning stalls and grooming horses. The trainer would eventually need to let you start riding with some instruction although you can learn a lot by watching and listening.

When if/you do go to college, consider taking animal science along with a business degree. Learn to write a business plan and how to handle money so that when the time comes, a banker will actually listen to you. To start up even a small stable is going to require some loans and then you will have to provide financials to keep your banker happy.

I know that at 16 you don't want to hear this, but as a trainer for 40+ years I watched 95% of horse crazy girls outgrow this obsession as they reach their adult years. Yes, most of them hold some nice thoughts and memories of their horse days but they never go back. You may be convinced now, that it won't happen to you but believe me, the statistics are true. Let's face it, if every horse crazy girl grew into a horse crazy woman there would be very few unwanted horses in the world!

Another thing about horse training when you haven't lived the life is that,
you will have almost no time to just relax and enjoy a horse. You pull that horse out and everything is goal related. It very much takes the fun out of it on a day to day basis. The other joyless feature is dealing with your clients and believe me, there are some real idiots out there with blown up, high expectations and obnoxious attitudes. You are actually better off getting a good degree in a field that is in demand so that you can afford horses and the time to enjoy them.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Chasin Ponies said:


> The path to becoming a recognized horse trainer is a long and hard one. A serious apprenticeship with truly great trainer will get you miles ahead, while a degree at an equine college is not only going to cost you money but will get you nothing but laughs from horse people and business world both.
> 
> If you could find such a trainer, you probably will make little to no money during this time and will generally have to start out at the bottom, cleaning stalls and grooming horses. The trainer would eventually need to let you start riding with some instruction although you can learn a lot by watching and listening.
> 
> ...


My plan was to go to school and get a business degree, which is something I can use anywhere in case the whole horse business doesn't work out. I already know of a few trainers who would be willing to do an apprenticeship and I'll start looking for more later.

This is just something that I am really passionate about and I want to make it my whole life. I would love to just be around them for the rest of my life and make it my career. My goal would be to open a training barn but I would honestly be happy having a therapeutic riding center. To me money isn't a goal. I would rather be just breaking even, working and doing something I love opposed to making a ton of money in a field I hate. To me money won't benefit me when I'm dead so I just want to do what I love while I'm healthy and alive. I know it will probably take me awhile to get where I want but I'm really really driven to get there.

I also want a smaller, family oriented training barn. Still goes to shows but on the smaller side (under 30 horses). 

I'm also pretty good at art, so I've been working on pieces to sell for extra money. Which may not help too much but could pay for rent when I'm in college or books.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I started apprenticing with a trainer years ago. I've been doing it for about 16 years now and am just now entering the 'final phase' where what I do is going to determine my career. For a multitude of reasons I had to quit college my second year in. I thought really long and hard about what I wanted to do with my life and what steps I needed to take. I'd never considered being a trainer before that moment in my life. 

I never mean to scare anyone away from training, but I think a lot of people have some glorious perception of it. I asked myself three questions when deciding to become a trainer: 

1) Are you prepared to work from sunup to sundown for maybe $10? 

2) Are you prepared to go without anything and everything, really have survival skills when it's famine?

3) Are you prepared to be bucked off, trampled, day after day and get on the next horse with broken bones and stitches? 

For me the answer to all three was yes. And I thank my sub concious every time I have to live off of ramen noodles and crackers for asking me if this was what I really wanted. The best thing I ever did was continue an apprenticeship full time. It put me through my paces and let me know if I was happy and suited to work horses (because it is entirely different when you work a horse vs ride for pleasure). 

I decided I wanted to be happy in my job and life more than I wanted financial stability. And I'm not going to lie and say that I haven't had to worry about that, because there have been times when I'm poor and don't know how I'm going to survive. I went an entire month on $25 worth of groceries because I had to save up money for a new truck. I had no running water or electricity in my house for a month here or there because I had to save up to buy a new saddle because a horse flipped over and ruined my old one. I've again started canning and preserving meat that I barter for, I bake my own bread and often a night out with friends means a $2 soda or a bonfire. I've worked two jobs (my apprenticeship lasting the day) and then going to my 'day job' when my apprenticeship was done at around 7pm, then working that job until about 1am or 2am the next day, going home, sleeping, and then getting back up to go to my apprenticeship. 

It's been rough and outlandish, fun and hectic, and I wouldn't trade it for the world. I climb on horses each day and though I have good days and bad days I never feel like I'm working. Even if I have a rank horse that's bucked me off six times and I'm beat up I still find something to smile about during the day. But doing this is a very personal decision and only one you can accurately make AFTER you spend a few years 'living the life'. 

I know I won't have money for a few more years to open my own place, but I'm building a better and bigger reputation by training under a well known trainer, than I ever could have on my own.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I know you say that you don't care that much about money which is fine but you need money to maintain a business, to feed horses etc. That amount of money isn't small. To start up your own place ypu would need to buy a property with reasonable facilitlies, car and trailer. That alone costs hundreds of thousands of dollars. 

I'm not sure what the answer is. I've seen people try to start their own businesses which seem to inevitably fail. With high land prices unless you have a major secondary income it doesn't even seem remotely feasible.

I guess if I were to do it I'd start small and have it as my second job. Instructing and taking on training horses for not a lot more than upkeep so you develop a reputation.

A woman at a previous agistment place used to break in horses on the side. There was only a roundyard but she made do.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi, What I'm gonna say is gonna sound awful sexist. But I hope you and others will read everything before coming to a conclusion.

First off both Chasin Ponies and Incitatus32 have given you some very adult and sound advice. I propose another route should you turn 22, have your BA in business management and still want to purses horse training. Skip an apprenticeship, you are getting it know. You can pic a university that is in a rural setting to continue working with horses and still get your BA. Do a minor in Equine or Agg management.

But here is the kicker. Find a nice Farm (Ranch) boy who would support your dream. Lives on the family farm and marry him. You will instantly have a multi-acre facility to plant roots that is a money producing operation with a family in the future. I would also invest in 18 months of some horse clinician program to round out your specialty of Western Pleasure.

I hope that didn't come off badly. I'm just thinking pragmatically.


----------



## Trotting Tootsie (Apr 13, 2015)

your best to work under someone.... pay your dues, earn the respect of others. sadly the youth of today think you hang out a shingle, claim your a trainer when your clearly not & become famous overnight.

go look at those who are successful. they all worked for someone, were gracious & patient. unless you want to be an unsuccessful scam artist.

its like the game of golf...your not good overnight.

good luck!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

gee50 said:


> But here is the kicker. Find a nice Farm (Ranch) boy who would support your dream. Lives on the family farm and marry him. You will instantly have a multi-acre facility to plant roots that is a money producing operation with a family in the future.


Hell I'd second that! :lol: Sign me up I'm sold, sexist or not. Though the kicker seems to be finding 'em! OP this would make opening a facility a whole lot easier! Then again I did grow up in this environment so I can say it makes a lot of things easier in the long run.


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a starting out as a trainer and getting my name out thru travel training. Start as a trainer first-- barn management and ownership is a completely different ball game. 

Just because you work a lot of horses a day does not mean you know how to train them. (I learned this lesson the hard way) You have to be trained how to train, especially problem horses. You need to be trained how to do ground work, because you will come across horses that give you a run for your money. And you really can't come into the game as an upper level trainer, you have to work your way up to get the clients who want to use you for that. I mean, seriously-- if you have a $50k+ horse are you gonna go to a young girl with no proven horses, or someone already established? 

You need to work with someone who won't just have you exercise the horses but teach you on them, to help you understand every part of the process. 

Another thing to consider is that every horse is different and even if the end goal is the same you need to have different ways of getting a horse there. With that being said you need to have a strong understanding of biomechanics, ability to recognize weakness/pain, etc to adjust your training plan to the horse. Some horses will need to strengthen the hind end while others will need to strengthen the SI joint etc. Then, you will have horses that are fearful, dull etc and you need to have tools for every situation. 

I would HIGHLY suggest getting dressage/reining training as even though your focus may be pleasure, these are the disciplines that are the foundation to everything. I have pleasure horses, jumpers etc and having a wide understanding of disciplines gives me more tools even if I wouldn't expect doing something I normally would do for a jumper to work for a pleasure horse-- but surprisingly it has happened. 

Lastly, get a degree so you have a back up plan in case you get hurt or something. I have seen a top level trainer have to work at a grocery store (long story).


----------



## kelseylane (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh by the way, after reading what everyone else said I want to make it very clear that the reason I can be a horse trainer is because my mom died when I was 9 and left me quite a bit of money. My bills are paid because of that (as was my college) and will be for the next 5 years or so. So that may negate your ability to use some of my advice.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

gee50 said:


> Hi, What I'm gonna say is gonna sound awful sexist. But I hope you and others will read everything before coming to a conclusion.
> 
> First off both Chasin Ponies and Incitatus32 have given you some very adult and sound advice. I propose another route should you turn 22, have your BA in business management and still want to purses horse training. Skip an apprenticeship, you are getting it know. You can pic a university that is in a rural setting to continue working with horses and still get your BA. Do a minor in Equine or Agg management.
> 
> ...


There is a whole lot of truth to this, sexist or not. It's a whole lot easier to be in the horse world when you have a good partner who supports your passion. I've never been lucky enough to find such a person but have watched many, many women give up horses for marriage to a guy who will not accept that passion.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

gee50 said:


> Hi, What I'm gonna say is gonna sound awful sexist. But I hope you and others will read everything before coming to a conclusion.
> 
> First off both Chasin Ponies and Incitatus32 have given you some very adult and sound advice. I propose another route should you turn 22, have your BA in business management and still want to purses horse training. Skip an apprenticeship, you are getting it know. You can pic a university that is in a rural setting to continue working with horses and still get your BA. Do a minor in Equine or Agg management.
> 
> ...


Ahaha, that really made me laugh. I plan on getting out of here and moving to Georgia after high-school with my parents. Maybe some rich country boy down there will like me lol. Secretly, thats what I'm hoping for. Or at least a guy who is willing to learn stuff and support me.


----------



## kapbob8 (Mar 18, 2015)

Is being in an apprenticeship like a job or is it more like a class? Like would i have to pay the trainer for letting me learn from him? To me that seems the most ethical thing to do.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

It's an amazing mix (of course it varies as anything else does). Mine is more like a job. I go to the trainer or trainers, I work horses under their supervision, throw mine in the mix, feed and groom for them, give lessons and attend shows. The ones that I can't work or that the trainer is working I'm right next to the trainer and they walk me through what they're doing and treating it like a classroom. 

I don't pay my trainers. My main mentor our deal has always been that I'm learning the ropes to take over her business, and I do work for her so I more than make up for me lacking to pay her. Usually IME doing the work and eventually bringing in business is payment enough.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Incitatus32 said:


> Hell I'd second that! :lol: Sign me up I'm sold, sexist or not. Though the kicker seems to be finding 'em! OP this would make opening a facility a whole lot easier! Then again I did grow up in this environment so I can say it makes a lot of things easier in the long run.


I was just thinking the same thing. But in my case, I'd have to somehow get rid of the city boy husband I've already got!


----------

